# Just Purchased A Used Outback



## SpecterM (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, I live in New England and we just purchased our first travel trailer. Its a 2005 outback 21RS. Its in Great condition with the exception of the decals. They are curling. From reading here it sounds like a common issue. I would love to have the whole thing replaced but I'm not sure its worth the money. I'm hoping to visit here from time to time and get some questions answered as I am a complete NOOB when it comes to camping and travel trailers. I'm a bit nervous to even just tow the thing.

On the bunk side mini door, there is a crack on the window. Its just a crack and not critical, but I am thinking of having it replaced. The window is about 1ft square with rounded edges. Does anyone know how big of a job it is to replace the window? And is there a parts price list available?

There are water spots in a lot of places outside the trailer anyone have ideas on how to clean this?

a couple of the rims are rusty.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

SpecterM said:


> Hi, I live in New England and we just purchased our first travel trailer. Its a 2005 outback 21RS. Its in Great condition with the exception of the decals. They are curling. From reading here it sounds like a common issue. I would love to have the whole thing replaced but I'm not sure its worth the money. I'm hoping to visit here from time to time and get some questions answered as I am a complete NOOB when it comes to camping and travel trailers. I'm a bit nervous to even just tow the thing.
> 
> On the bunk side mini door, there is a crack on the window. Its just a crack and not critical, but I am thinking of having it replaced. The window is about 1ft square with rounded edges. Does anyone know how big of a job it is to replace the window? And is there a parts price list available?
> 
> ...


Congrats on your trailer and finding this great place!!

Many Safe/Happy Miles!!

I cannot comment on the window as i have not done it myself.......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to your new family!There are several New Englanders here!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the site!

Not sure if a local Outback dealer can order the glass ($$), or just go to the local Glass Shop and see what they can do. I would expect that to be cheaper....


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

john7349 said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> Not sure if a local Outback dealer can order the glass ($$), or just go to the local Glass Shop and see what they can do. I would expect that to be cheaper....


Congrats on the "new to you" trailer and welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the best site in cyberspace, Matt!!!

Where in New England are you? As Doxie said, there are many of us. Maybe you can join us at our Fall Rally in Freedom, NH .... Oct 23 - 25. Here's a link to the info  Clicky thingy We're a friendly bunch, have a great time at our Rallies, and would love to meet you!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site SpecterM!! and CONGRATS on the new to you Outback!! 
Practice makes perfect!! So the more you camp the more comfortable you are with towing!!








I don't know about a parts price list but our local dealer in VT is Pete's RV and their parts department has been able to get us anything we wanted quickly and correctly.


----------



## SpecterM (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW. so many responses so quickly. Thanks for the great welcome. I'm from Massachusetts. My wife and i have 2 kids one is 5 and the other is 2. This is our first camper. I camped a-lot when i was a kid and I want to share it with my kids. the family can only gain from the bonding that comes with camping.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

SpecterM said:


> WOW. so many responses so quickly. Thanks for the great welcome. I'm from Massachusetts. My wife and i have 2 kids one is 5 and the other is 2. This is our first camper. I camped a-lot when i was a kid and I want to share it with my kids. the family can only gain from the bonding that comes with camping.


WELCOME AND ENJOY !!! 
Glad to have you here. Your local dealer should be able to help with price on replacing the window or as mentioned, taking it to a local glass shop might be an option too.

Good luck !!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats and welcome! Just in time to enjoy some beautiful NE fall camping!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats on your Outback and Welcome! Many happy times in it!


----------



## SpecterM (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome all. I just added some pics and some more purchase details.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Looks like you got a great deal for that $. Dont let the dirt/mold on the exterior scare you, a little bleach and water mix and a simple car wash brush will make that OB sparkle. Try and make the NH rally if you can, that way when you set up- and get used to your camper- there will be plenty of people to draw from for knowledge of that camper...If you cant make it, throw the questions on this forum. No dumb questions, we ALL started where you are right now!


----------



## cerealcamper (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations on the new camper!

We bought a used 2005 21RS less than a year ago, which is our first TT. Outbackers.com has been an incredible find that has helped me find answers to nearly all my questions - plus this is a great community without all that "noise" found on many forums.

Your new trailer looks a little rough in a few cosmetic areas - but will not likely impact the fun of camping. Especially with young kids. If all your systems are working well (fridge, heat, water system, water heater, electrical, furnace, etc.) - I would say you got a great deal.

If you have not already done so, check out the roof to make sure that it is well sealed up. My unit had been well maintained, stored inside, and still needed minor repairs to seal up cracks.

Recently I was looking at my trailer tires which appeared to be original (the code was 20 04). Was a little concerned by the cracking on some of them. Looked through the forums here and found that the specific NANCO tires on mine were a big problem for many people. Did not want to gamble with tire issues on a trip, so got them replaced quickly. May not be an issue for your unit.

Have fun camping!


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

cerealcamper said:


> Congratulations on the new camper!
> 
> We bought a used 2005 21RS less than a year ago, which is our first TT. Outbackers.com has been an incredible find that has helped me find answers to nearly all my questions - plus this is a great community without all that "noise" found on many forums.
> 
> ...


What brand tire did you purchase to replace the Nanco's?


----------



## cerealcamper (May 25, 2009)

VacaRick said:


> Congratulations on the new camper!
> 
> We bought a used 2005 21RS less than a year ago, which is our first TT. Outbackers.com has been an incredible find that has helped me find answers to nearly all my questions - plus this is a great community without all that "noise" found on many forums.
> 
> ...


What brand tire did you purchase to replace the Nanco's?

Bought a set of Goodyear Marathons to replace the Nancos from the local Discount Tire.
[/quote]


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on your new Outback and welcome! I have a 2005 30RLS and no curling of the decals. I wonder why I got lucky! Mine was well cared for by the previous owners and, maybe, that is the reason. Maybe it is because I'm just a tad bit south of you!








Anyway, I hope you and your family have many great camping trips with it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## 10034 (Sep 14, 2009)

I too just bought a used Outback RV. I bought a 2004 RS26 and paid $9,500 and it is in excellent condition. The decals are in decent shape. Overall, I love the look and feel of this camper. I don't have anything to compare it to since it is my first camper so I think it is perfect. I have 4 small children and the quad bunk in the front is awesome for the kids. It isn't too big and not too small! Since I've looked, I know there are others out there if you are looking for the Outback. If you need help, don't hesitate to ask me for some help!


----------

